# Kräuterkunde auf Skill 14 - Alchimie auf Skill 280



## Monoecus (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe Alchimie und Kräuerkunde mit meinem Level 44 Druiden (siehe Signatur).

Alchimie habe ich zurzeit auf Skill 280.

Kräuterkunde erst auf 14!

Meine Frage:

Was soll ich jetzt machen??

Soll ich in den Startgebieten rumrennen und Stundenlang Kräuterkunde skillen?

Soll ich es einfach lassen und einen Nicht-Sammel-Beruf lernen?

Oder soll ich Kräuterkunde gar skillen lassen? (Es gibt da diverse online-Angebote)(Würde ca. 5 Euro bis Skill 225 kosten)


MfG Monoecus


----------



## Zerp (20. Juli 2008)

Diese Online Angebote sind iwie gleichzusetzen wie mit GOld Kaufen oder einem Levelservice...du bist 44? Du hst bestimmt ein Mount wenn nicht hast du deine Reisegestalt!
Dann geht das rickzuck ich habe damals auf 70 KK 1-375 an EINEM Tag gemacht...es geht sooo schnelll :/ Spiel lieber selbst und lass deinen Account ned iwelchen Fremden menschen...


----------



## Monoecus (20. Juli 2008)

OK, nur wohin soll ich gehen...

Im Wald von Elwynn ist die Aubeute nicht sooooo toll...

Ich hab das AddOn Cartographer, wo alle Kräuterdinger eingezeichnet sind, die man schonmal gepflückt hat...

Jetzt das Problem:

Wo vor einer Woche noch Kräuter waren sind jetzt keine mehr...

Und lange suchen ist auch nich so toll...


----------



## Albra (21. Juli 2008)

es gibt auch für die allianz mehr als ein startgebiet wo es friedensblümchen silberbüsch(ewie-hieß-das-nochmal?) und erdwurzeln gibt 
die sind nämlich so robust das sie auch im tiefen schnee vom zwergengebiet wachsen


----------



## Monoecus (21. Juli 2008)

Albra schrieb:


> es gibt auch für die allianz mehr als ein startgebiet wo es friedensblümchen silberbüsch(ewie-hieß-das-nochmal?) und erdwurzeln gibt
> die sind nämlich so robust das sie auch im tiefen schnee vom zwergengebiet wachsen




Im Schnee?? oO

Am Besten gehts natürlich im grünen Mulgore^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, mal sehen wo ich hingehe...

Nur was ist mit dem Problem, dass manche Kräuter, die vorher da waren nicht mehr da sind??


----------



## Ashaqun (21. Juli 2008)

Sorry, aber selten hab ich sowas Dummes gelesen. Wer nicht mal durchblickt wie er Kräuterkunde skillen soll, was ja nun wirklich der einfachste Sammelberuf ist, der sollte mit WoW aufhören.


----------



## Thaielb (21. Juli 2008)

Wie skillt man den Alchi ohne Kräuterkunde bist auf 280? Das kostet doch jede Menge Gold, wenn man alles kauft. 

Geh ins Startgebiet der Zwerge und Gnome. Dort steht alles voll, da die Kleinen eher auf Bergbau spezialisiert sind.


----------



## Monoecus (21. Juli 2008)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Wie skillt man den Alchi ohne Kräuterkunde bist auf 280? Das kostet doch jede Menge Gold, wenn man alles kauft.
> 
> Geh ins Startgebiet der Zwerge und Gnome. Dort steht alles voll, da die Kleinen eher auf Bergbau spezialisiert sind.




Jop, ca. 500 Gold^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Im Schnee?? oO
> 
> Am Besten gehts natürlich im grünen Mulgore^^
> 
> ...


meine erfahrung:exodar.


----------



## Kerandos (29. Juli 2008)

Also vom "leveln lassen" würd ich meine Finger lassen. Das ist erstens von Blizz verboten (EULA und so), kostet RL Geld und man hört, immer wieder auch einmal einen Account. Denn wer sagt, dass der Levler Dir den Account danach wieder zurückgibt? Da sind schon ganz üble Dramen entstanden.

KK kann man in jedem Startgebiet üben, einfach das Radar auf Kräuter und im Kreis rumreiten. Den Cartographer würd ich ausschalten, da es frustrierend ist, wenn ein Node grad nicht da ist. Da hab ich es lieber, wenn ich die leeren Nodes gleich gar nicht sehe. Ein "Node" ist ein Punkt, an dem ein Kraut sein kann. Es gibt viel, viel mehr Punkte als tatsächlich dann auch Kräuter wachsen. Kräuter wachsen dann nach einer bestimmten Zeit an einem zufällig ausgesuchten Punkt wieder nach, deswegen findest Du oft an Stellen, wo schon einmal Kräuter waren, oft auch mal keine.

Wenn Du mich nach einem Gebiet fragen würdest, ich habs in Durotar und später im Brachland gemacht, bevor ich auf Schneidern/Kürschnern umgestiegen bin, das ich dann für Bergbau/Ingi verlernt hab. Denn ich weiss ja, was ich will! :-)

Wenn Dir das Kräutersammeln zu langweilig ist - ist ja auch nicht die allerspannendste Tätigkeit - dann fürchte ich, ist Deine einzige Möglichkeit, das AH zu "farmen"... :-/

LG Kerandos


----------



## Kilala (1. August 2008)

naja, klar wachsen die nicht immer an der selben Stelle wieder... aber die haben halt so bestimmte Spots, wo die immer mal wieder auftauchen, das wechselt halt... es geht super schnell, auf dem Level von dir Kräuterkunde hochzuskillen.... ich würd das auf jeden Fall machen, denn später kannst du die Sachen nicht nur selber farmen, die du zum 'brauen' brauchst, sondern du kannst deinen Überschuss im AH verkaufen und damit Geld verdienen...

es sollte dich wirklich nicht lange brauchen, das hochzuskillen- geh erst in die Startgebiete, dann zb an die Dunkelküste, dann ins Steinkrallengebirge oder so... das sollte echt einfach und schnell für dich sein. du wärst dumm, würdest du Kräuterkunde nicht auf sein Max hochskillen, - du brauchst dafür nur ein paar Tage, aber überleg mal, wieviel Gold du ausgeben musst in Zukunft, wenn du bei Alchemie bleiben willst, und kein Kräuterkunde geskillt hast^^


----------



## Crodar (1. August 2008)

Cartographer Data runterladen und aktivieren. Dann haste alle Kräuterpunkte, die es gibt (nicht nur bereits selbst entdeckte)
So kannste dir dann ne schöne Route zurechtlegen und diese ablaufen. Es gibt auch fertige Routen (weiß aber nicht, ob es ein extra Addon ist)
Fürs Skillen der Sammelberufe empfehle ich die (neuen) Startgebiete der Dranai oder Blut11en. Dort geht es richtig fix.

Gruß Crodar


----------

